# set nvidia framebuffer refresh rate?

## dasPaul

Hi,

I want to boot gentoo with a sprecific refresh rate (50Hz, not the default 60Hz). What I mean is not the X enviroment, just pure console.

I am curious about how to set the refresh rate with the kernel commandline for nvidia cards (GTX 1070).

For my old Intel Graphics it was sufficient to find the monitor name by:

```
$ for p in /sys/class/drm/*/status; do con=${p%/status}; echo -n "${con#*/card?-}: "; cat $p; done

HDMI-A-1: connected

VGA-1: disconnected

```

and then adding the appropriate display name to the kernel commandline:

```
video=HDMI-A-1:1920x1080@50
```

but with my new nvidia card there is no such drm device/folder in /sys/class and the display names shown via

xrandr do NOT conform with the /sys/class reported ones.

Anyone an idea?

----------

## chithanh

This syntax is supported by the open source KMS drivers (like i915 and nouveau).

The NVidia proprietary driver uses KMS if you pass nvidia-drm.modeset=1 kernel parameter, but even then I am not sure whether the same syntax works.

----------

## dasPaul

Thank you I will try that, I will also look at how to create a custom EDID file. I'll report on success.

----------

